# 5x5x5 : October 1, 2006



## pjk (Oct 2, 2006)

1. r' l' f2 L' d2 b2 L' u2 L2 B' b l' b d2 r' U' u2 F' f2 u F2 B' d' D L F' L f' B' u f2 r' b2 d R F' b l b r f r u' R2 l' B' b r2 d' L' B' d' L b2 l B2 u' L' b r

2. U2 u f' b l2 r D' u R2 l D u' b D' L f' d2 r2 l2 d2 D' r' L b2 D b2 U B2 r2 l U r U' R f' d' f l b l' r2 U d2 b R2 D2 l' d' L2 D F2 L2 u2 d2 R2 u' d b l U2

3. D' r2 B L' b R2 L2 d D F B d B l b2 u2 L U2 L d F2 f U' d R' d2 b U' l' d F' l2 D B u L f R u' L2 f2 R2 r2 D' L2 r2 B2 D2 b l' f l U d' r D' U F d2 B'

4. R' D2 f d' U' L' R B' L F' d u2 r' U2 d R U2 d F' r' l2 b d' U' L b l b F2 L2 F2 f' r R f l b F D2 R u2 R' U' F2 l' d U b2 R2 B' D' d' B b2 D L2 u2 B2 r' l2

5. R L2 B D' u' f' b2 r D F2 R d' U2 l' D2 l2 f' U2 B D l u' D' f2 D2 U F' U r2 L F' B L2 r' B' r2 B l2 D' U f2 F U2 f r b D' R2 b U f2 u2 U' l2 r' u2 D2 R U2 b2


----------

